# Grilling pans and steaks etc..



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

Hrmm. did a search on this and came up with nada. What's the best way to cook a steak? I was watching Good ets (love that show btw), and he was suggesting a nice old fashoined cast iron grilling pan. Now does price make a big diff?

I saw a Martha Stewart one..I know I know  , but it was only 20$ compared to the Chasseur one which was 100$. Is the construction that important? Only if you guys can persuade me, i have no problems spending the 100$ only if it is necessary . I want something to last my lifetime. I take pride in selecting high quality pots and pans and knives etc for my home, but I was wondering if a high quality grilling pan is an essential item? That is all, thanks ! :bounce: 

Oh and glad to see this board back up, I was getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Cast Iron is definetly best. I have a few of them, a griddle, grill pan and various sizes of skillets. Check out Lodge's website. They make a quality product for a really good price. (I think my grill pan was under $12) Cast iron gets better with age and can go from stovetop to oven and also makes a lovely presentation piece for items like pear dutch baby. I hope I've helped.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I got a Lodge cast-iron grill pan a couple of years ago, and don't know how I survived all these years without it! (I cannot grill outside on a "real" grill where I live.)

*DO NOT BE PUT OFF BY THE LACK OF COST!!!!* A cast-iron grill pan is literally worth its weight in whatever precious commodity you can think of. You can mark perfectly, and the fat drains off the meat, fish, veg, whatever. AND no creation of carcinogens! If this sounds too enthusiastic for you, well, ask my hubby how much better steaks are now!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I also love my cast iron griddle for steaks. I also use it for brochettes (meats, chicken and seafood), burgers and even hot dogs taste better, especially when hubby writes my name with the mustard on the frankfurt!!!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nothing retains heat like cast iron. I love my cast iron stuff. THere is no need to pay up for fancy coatings etc. Properly seasoned cast iron doesn't need them. Mine are only 10 years old, which is infancy when it comes to this stuff. It can be passed down through generations. For steak, make sure it gets good and hot. Drops of water should "explode" before you put the meat in. I like to coat my steaks lightly with olive oil and S&P. Thatt way I don't have to oil the pan. And dont fiddle with it. Put it in and leave it be. It will release when it's ready and leave beautiful marks.


----------

